# iTunes Cannot Locate My Music Files - Please Help!!! :)



## CreativeAnto (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently purchased a new 3TB hard drive for my ever growing iTunes Library. I copied my entire 1.5TB iTunes Library folder file over onto the new hard drive and then I Option Clicked on my iTunes App to select the new location of the my new iTunes library on my new hard drive. I then put the old iTunes Media Library into the Trash. I checked preferences in my imY
Tunes App and I could see that in Advanced the path that the iTunes Media was still pointed at the old iTunes folder in the Trash, so I changed this to new location on my new hard drive by selecting the new iTunes folder. I then played a few tracks, watched a few movies to make sure it was all working and then I quit and opened again and all playing and working fine. I then deleted the old iTunes Folder with all my stuff... but when I went to play some music on iTunes it's telling me it cannot locate any of may tracks and is asking me to locate the files.

Can anyone help me... I have built up my large and comprehensive music collection since iTunes was first launched and I setup a new playlist entry for every new artist and album that I imported, so not to have my playlists is a huge loss but not to be able to play a single track currently is a stomach churning disaster.

Please help... anyone... any suggestions most welcome.


Regards,
Anthony
Irish MacUser and MacAddict


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Remove the old itunes folder from the trash and put back.

You needed to consolidate your library to get the files recognized in the new location.

The following explains it all: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1449?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## CreativeAnto (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Headrush... I have trashed the iTunes folder in the trash, it's gone. I looked at the link you have me and I see it highlights something about "Keep iTunes Media folder organised", when I did select the new location I did get that pop up dialog box... but I was so frightened that it would mess up my existing folder and playlists I said no.

Is there any other way to get this new location to work... all the files copied exactly... what was on the previous drive is all on this drive now... but just that the iTunes app seem to still being seeing the files at the old path.

Thank you very much for all your help on this... it's very much appreciated.



Anthony


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

2 different options:

1) Copy the files back to your original location and making sure everything works there again.
After that following the Apple website instructions and you should be OK.
(It will be time consuming.)

2) If your playlists and such are still present in the new location, you could move the iTunes folder (one from new location) to the Desktop.
Then you could drag that same Music folder from the Desktop and drop it on the iTunes icon. (in dock or app icon works)
This should COPY the files again to the proper new location.

Hopefully everything should be working and linked properly now. 
(can''t guarantee, always used first method properly)


----------

